# Anyone starting FET july/Aug. need a buddy



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 

just wondering if any ladies are starting FET  in july.

I am starting my final FET as i have frosties left after getting my little girl. Just need some company going through it. I am due to start around 4th july if AF shows on time.

Sarah x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

*eeeeeek*  Best of luck Sarah .... I will keep all my fingers, toes, etc etc crossed for you!   

xxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks marie

long time no speak, give me a call one afternoon when you have a moment, would be nice to catch up. I have been stalking you. as i expect you have been me  

well done for getting to 36 wks, whats the betting you will be overdue this time

sarah xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Sarah


Just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck for your FET tx

everything crossed for you 

Em


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

I am due to start DR on 5th July, aiming for FET either 10th or 12th August. We only have two frosties both of which were frosted on the day after EC so not feeling too hopeful but fingers crossed. Are you doing a medicated cycle or natural?

Caroline


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI caroline

i am doing a medicated FET, we have 3 frosties. 

will chat later as now going out. good luck, keep in touch

sarah xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sara and Caroline I am having medicated fet if my surge doesn't arrive by Monday 6th July I will start dr on 7th July.

I don't feel very hopefull as I only have one blast embie so  very nervous incase it doesn't even thaw!

looking forward to chatting to you and good luck 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 

spinny - fingers crossed for your little blast embie. This journey is so ful of unknowns, thats what makes it so so hard.

Caroline - my embies were frozen the day of ET so not to much diference, i im sure they would not of frozen them if they did not think they would defrost ok.

well i have been waiting all week for my protocol and it still has not arrived, so i rand care and they said George had not done it yet, eeekkkk, i am due to star a week on sat. But his secretary said she would not see him till monday as he is in theatre all day, but she is sure they will be able to get it to me by the end of next week. Good job i already have my drugs and that i am experienced. 

lovely weather here today,

have a good weekend all.
Sarah xx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi ladies

Im new to this, dont know all jargon, but am sure I will learn! 

Ive started DR this morning, hoping for FET 27th July! Had 2 fresh cycles over the last 3yrs, but both negative!! So fingers crossed this time!

Is anyone else gonna be going thru this at the same time?

Huny


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Huny I am due to start dr jabs on the 7th July so about 10 days behind you and think me et will be about 10 August I think.

How many frosties do you have?

good luck chick 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Spinny

I only have 2, but as everyone keeps telling me, it only takes 1, just praying they thaw ok!! What about you?

Huny x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

hunny I only have 1 frozen Blast so very nervous incase it doesn't thaw 

Good luck hunny  how the jabs going?


LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Spinny

Im on nasal spray rather than jabs, going ok but suffering with headaches - think that happened last time in the first few days!

I will keep everything crossed that we both have successful defrosts!!    

Your et will be around my test date - dreading that 2ww again!!!   

Huny


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Huny all the luck in the world to you xxxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can I join this thread too please? I'm due to start a natural FET cycle at the end of July - likely ET around second week of August. This is our final attempt having been blessed during our first cycle in 2007 (daughter Izzy is now 2 years 3 months) and a couple of failed fresh cycles and one frozen (ectopic) since. Don't feel as if I can keep going on this IVF rollercoaster for too much longer!

We have two frozen embies so hoping we beat the odds and both thaw nicely. 

Good luck to everyone over the coming weeks. Looking forward to cheering you all on.

Claire
x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi claire

sorry to hear of your ectopic and you bnf's but congrats on your little girl, there is only 15 day between Izzy and Ellie.

Good luck for this FET we will keep you company dont worry. Im sure i will be going mad this cycle, what with the drugs and the heat.

Huny  - hows the side effects have they kicked in yet, hope your feeling ok

Spinny and caroline - its getting very close to us starting.

well its very hot today and suppose to be hotter tomorrow, hope you are all ok

good luck all

sarah xx


----------



## ClaireJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Sarah

Very hot today - public transport was not much fun   - not that I'm complaining about the weather...

Spinny, Caroline, Huny and Sarah, here's lots of         in the hope all our embies thaw successfully. 

How strict are you all being on drink and diet? I'm not totally off alcohol but keeping it to 2-3 glasses a week max. Rose is just too tempting during the summer.

C


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi claire

Not being strick on anything diet wise, i did for my first 3 attempts but not on my 4th which was a BFP
I dont drink alcohol, health issues so no change there.

I beleive its just best to relax and try and be as normal as possible, even though your head may be spinning with what if's

suppose to be hotter tomorrow

love sarah xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I start dr next Tuesday dreading it in this heat 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

I start next Friday the 10th!!!! I have already had some PM contact with Sahara - I used to be called Bodia on here.
I was blessed with a baby girl after my 2nd IVF in 2007, so she is 15 months old now. Hoping to have et the first week of August; supposed  to be going on holiday the second!!!
I have 4 frostie's.
Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Anyone got any tips? I am new to FET!

xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi RJS

I have just PM you.

nice to see you over here,

sarah xx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi girls

I started injections on 26th June and I'm just waiting for AF to arrive so I can phone the hospital to get scan and start tablets. This is my second try, had ICSI in March and got a BFP then had a m/c a week later. I have 3 embies and hoping they survive the thaw.   I think ET should be in around 3 weeks time. I would love support over the next few weeks because feeling very mixed emotions, really happy started TX but feeling apprehensive as well. Got a migraine for the first time in 3 years, which wasn't a good start to having the injections, so been feeling sorry for myself! Do feel better today. Hope all the girls going through FET are feeling ok.  Good Luck!

Purr


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi again everyone

Purr - welcome to the board. Sorry to read about your m/c, that must be so difficult. Fingers crossed for the FET. Any idea when AF is likely to arrive?

RJS - lovely to read about your success story with IVF. A holiday after ET sounds like a fantastic idea. Where are you off to?

Spinny - I've heard you can get hot flushes from down regging so I've bought a hand held fan to use at work to try and help a bit!

Sarah/Claire - I'm not doing anything special diet wise - I have just been told to eliminate wheat and reduce/eliminate cows milk bt that is for a different health reason! I'm already craving a nice roll! I will probably stop drinking a couple of weeks before ET but I don't know what the advice is

Claire - sorry to read about your horrible rollercoaster. Will keep everything crossed for you this time

Sarah - have your drugs and schedule come through ok?

Huny - how are your side effects going? How's the nasal spray? Does it taste yucky?!

Not long to go now til I start injecting - first one this sunday. We are going away for the weekend so I need to make sure I pack all my injection stuff (how could I forget?!)

C x


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Cvru.

Thanks for welcoming me! AF should arrive this Friday. So will be calling the hospital on Saturday. Hope you enjoy your w/e away and injections are a lot easier for a FET, small needles. Keep in contact and let me know how your getting on. Good luck with tx.  



Purr


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

Purr - welcome aboard and good luck with your FET, i am due on on friday to, OMG thats tomorrow.

cvru - hope you have a lovely weekend away

spinny, RJS, claire and hunny - hope your all well and enjoying the sunshine

well my protocol arrived yesterday so im all ready to go. Just need AF to arrive no later tham sat, if its later then it will be more difficult getting my little girl looked after while i go to the clinic, its a 6hr round trip so i dont really want to have to take her as its not much fun for her.

well just filling up the pool so must go and keep an eye out

love to all
sarah xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I start dr in 4 days I can't wait.  Don't know how I will cope in this heat though  

How is everyone today hot and sticky I bet!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All....thanks for welcoming me  

Sahara - How come you are travelling all that way for FET? Here's an AF dance for you...        

Purr - So sorry to read about your m/c   Hope this cycle is lucky for you  

C - Hope you have a lovely weekend away and   with first jab.

Spinny - Yes this heat's a bit much, esp trying to work!  

Seems that everyone is on different protocols. I am having a tripterilin (not sure how it's spelt & can't be bothered to find out even though I am an English teacher!  ) jab next Fri 10th. Then wait for AF to arrive, then scan and hopefully start prognova tablets until the lining is right.

Loving the tennis! I am still living a totally normal life; drinking and eating pretty much whatever I want. I have only just stopped breastfeeding this week - was giving my DD a feed last thing at night and am going to miss that special closeness  . So going to enjoy a few guilt free glasses of wine. Am on a big (ish) night out on Saturday so planning to enjoy that. I am also still running (am training for Race for Life.) Will slow down after et.

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi

RJS - thanks for the dance, i need it, AF not here yet. I hate waiting for it to arrive, its always late when you want it to come.

well looks like it is going to cool down from now on, thank goodness. at least we will be able to sleep a little better.

sarah xx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

RJS - Thanks for you kind words.

Sahara - My AF should start today but I've been reading that because of the buerslin my AF might be late, which is not good!   I'm on a tight schedule because St Marys are closing department until October and if I can't get ET done by 30th July tx will stop! Been get heart palpitations, which aren't good, not sure what to do. Just want to start my AF!!!

Hello to everyone else. got to go just finished work.

Purr XX


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Puur - try and relax as the more you get stress the later it will be. Its very hard as im telling myself that too. Hoping mine will arrive today.

sarah xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I've just been reading and hope you will welcome me on board!!! I have been on the site before but have been away for a while.

I start FET on the 11th July for transfer on the 21st August.  Went through my first ICSI cycle in Dec/Jan but ended up with bad OHSS was in hospital for 4 days. I had 30 eggs and we have 8 frozen embryos waiting.

Hope we can get to transfer this time, having 2 put back so fingers crossed.

I'm injecting and have tablets too, not looking forward to the pessaries but will mean I'm a step closer if starting them this time!!

Well I hope you are all well and look forward to lots of positive results over the next months 

Love Amy K


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

omg girls I am over the moon I have just OVULATED and will have et this Saturday 

   

A very happy Spinny xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Spinny - congratulations on ovulating. Not long until your frosties go back. When do they defrost them?

Amy - welcome! 30 eggs is a whole lot of eggs   are you going to be injecting or sniffing?

Purr/Sarah - any sign of AF yet? fingers crossed for you. It's always late when you're trying to work for a time scale isnt it?!

RJS - it does sound like we are all on different protocols

Hi everyone else!

We had a lovely weekend away at a spa for our wedding anniversary, lovely and relaxing. I did my fist buserelin injection this morning without any problem although it did sting a bit. Feeling really, really tired today. Hoping its the weekend and not the drugs! There was a wedding at the hotel we stayed at yesterday and some t*at ran down the corridor screaming and laughing at 2am and then someone ran down the corridor knocking on doors at 3am. Very frustrating. I am trying to motivate myself to go to the gym but am not feeling motivated at all! I just want a siesta!

Hugs,
C x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies


  STILL NO AF     its 4 days late. i have never been this late ever before. I did a preg test so no miracle for me just delays. I am trying not to stress but i reallt need it to appear by tomorrow at the latest.  

Purr - has yours arrived yet.

Amy - welcome aboard. im hoping this is going to be a lucky thread. 

Spinny - great news, fingers crossed for you  

Cvru - your little break sounded lovely, why are some people so inconsiderate. Glad the injections went well. Dont push yourself to hard with going to the gym, your body is going through a lot of changes at the mo.

Could you all do an AF dance for me tonight, i really need it.

Love to all
Sarah xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sara of course                                     

hope this helps hun!  xxx

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

C how anoying about noise in hotel, rest up hunny don't worry about the Gym!

They will thaw my embie saturday morning and et will be about 12.30-1.00 ish because it is a Blast they thaw and transfer on the same day!

Hows everyone else?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

hi everyone 

Thanks for welcoming me. 
Cvru I am injecting and start on Saturday! Spa sounds lovely not to far behind you then with treatment.

Sarah            hope it works!!

spinny good luck for Saturday keep my fingers crossed 

hope everyone enjoyed today we were gardening!!

Amy xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all,

First post for me so bear with me as I am not sure of the lingo!!  

I am in the middle of d-reg.  AF came in the middle of my holiday!! I virtually had to get off plane and go straight to hospital!! All good though as been given FET date of 21st July and started on oestragen tabs yesterday.  Scan on 18th July so fingers crossed all will be ok.  Got 5 frozen embryos so fingers crossed all will be well with the thawing process.  

I noticed on a previous post that St Mary's is closing down til October - is that because of the refurb? They usually close for 2 weeks in August for summer hols...was just wondering (im a bit nosey!!) They confused the other day when I went because they'd been moved!! haha

Hope everyone is well

Ellie x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome Ellie

Great name - that what i call my miracle baby.

If My AF does eventually turn up tomorrow we will be very close in dates if not the same.

Good luck and keep us up t date with your thoughts and fellings etc. we will do are best to support you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi girls

I still haven't started my AF yet! Very frustrating but nothing I can do. Usually start AF after 24 days but its now day 29 but been reading a few posts about buerslin and most ladies seen to come on AF 5/6 days late so hopefully mine should start today or tomorrow. If not started by Tuesday will give the hospital a call and see what they say. One good thing is the heart palpitations have calmed down just got bad stomach cramps.

How are you Sarah, has your AF started? Hate this waiting game!  

Hi Ellie, welcome! Did your AF arrive on time? Yes St Marys is closing for a refurb and only have put in place a contingency plan for ladies on a fresh cycle to go to another hospital but if your on a FET you have to get your ET done by 30th July or TX will be stopped if ET can't be done in time, which is a bit of worry for myself.    How are you feeling on tablets?

Amy - welcome and good luck with TX

CVRU - Glad you had a good break, its so nice to get away! Injecting yourself is fine, I've just had some side effects this time, which aren't nice. But do feel better today. Just want my AF to start!!

Claire - welcome!! Sounds like you've had a difficult time. Good luck for your next tx.  

Purr


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies


Purr - i can totally sympathise with you on the AF waiting game as i am STILL waiting. Rang CARE today and cancelled my appt, so i just have to wait now and ring when it starts. I really hope yours arrive soon too so we can both move forward.
I am thinking mine will be tomorrow, well praying really

Hope everyone is ok today

love sarah xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

Purr & Sarah - Hope AF's arrive soon! Always messing us about those AF's!  

Amy & Ellie - Welcome. Hope your cycles go well.

Spinny - Looks like you will be first past the post with this cycle.   How are you feeling? Are ypou taking it easy or doing anything to prep your body?

I have had a lovely day at a spa / gym today with an old friend. Had a facial, a swin, sauna, used jacuzzi and attempted to run 5km on the treadmill...am running Race for Life in 2 weeks and am not ready! Had a disturbed night's sleep as was staying at friends and DD decided she didn't like travel cot. Combo of that and a large glass of wine meant I bowed out at just under 4km. Now a bit worried about the race itself! Have done it before but have always trained more!

Doesn't feel real that I will be having my d/r jab on Friday! 

    to you all


xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello girls my et is definately this Saturday of it thaws   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

HI all!

Can I join you?

I had a BFN last April in my first IVF with my partner (I had another BFN 6 years ago with previous husband with ICSI). I have 5 blasts frozen and they gave me date for FET on July. AF should come @ 25th of last month but it arrived yesterday. I should start taking clomifene today for 5 days and next Wednesday I have the scan. Someone is having the same protocol? I am quite lost until I am going to scan next Wednesday.

Mariamxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

welcome Mariam good luck with your FET, we are all on very different protocols and im sure someone will have the same. 

Purr - has your AF turned up yet. 

Spinny - wow good luck for sat, i have everything crossed for you   

RJS - spa sounds great. Rather you than me running and DR, just done over do it. 

well AF HAS FINALLY ARRIVED.   So thanks for all the dances, it must of helped.
My scan is booked for sat 18th. Roll on the side effects from the prognovera, viagra, asprin etc.  
I am so glad i am finally starting. 

good luck everyone

sarah xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mariam welcome hun I am having a natural fet so not sure on drugs hun xxx

Sara yey the old witch is here good luck hun xxx

I am so excited for Saturday just   my blast thaws !

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well goodluck spinny for Saturday know that must be the next big step seeing if they thaw so keeping my fingers crossed  

Welcome Mariam we all seem to be doing very different things my injections start Saturday  and I then have tablets to take too but ET not till 21st August. Good luck with it all   

RJS I really want to start running but its been too hot or raining so lots of excuses!!! Good luck with the race.

Well hope everyone is ok its pouring here so not good at moment I'm off to a BBQ later not sure what will happen now!!!

Take care 

Amy xxxxxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome

Yay Sarah!! Glad AF arrived for you.  We will be scanned on the same day hun.  Have they given you date for ET? Mine should be 21st July.  

I think I'm starting to get some effects with the oestrogen tabs...have had a stinking headache today and nausea.  What fun!!  Watching MJ Memorial at the min and tears keep rolling down my face...oh dear!!  

Ellie x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Ellie and good luck hun xxx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi to everyone

Glad your AF arrived Sarah.   Mine arrive this afternoon, yay!!!   So got to call the hospital in the morning and hopefully get in for a scan in the next few days. Hope your feeling ok. I feel better now my AF has arrived and I can move on to the next stage. X

Purr


----------



## l.m.m. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I thought i'd say hello, as i only just spotted this thread. I'm also having FET at the moment - started DR injections last Saturday 4th July and aiming for transfer in week starting 3rd August. I had my first IVF cycle cancelled after EC in April due to OHSS. Had 31 eggs but have 5 embies frozen. 


Louise
x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Louise 

You sound just like me!!

Had treatment cancelled in Jan due to OHSS. Had 30 eggs and now 8 Frozen embryos.  Had to stay in hospital for 4 days monitoring my fluid input and output, not fun. Hope you were OK. I start DR injections on Saturday for ET on the 21st August cycle seems longer than yours, they all seem so different. 

Well good luck  

Amy xxx


----------



## lisa19 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I am new to all this i just had FET on the 1st july this is my first time doing IVF so im not really sure what to expect
i would be gratefully if there is anyone out there who could help me out

thanks 
Lisa


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks girls for your warm welcome!!

Sarah - I am happy that your AF has come, hopefully last time until next year in 9 months..

Lisa - Same as me, I am quite lost in this FET treatment. I remember in the IVF tx last April they gave me the instruction for it and I knew everything but know they gave me the prescription and say what i had to do with it and in next Wednesday for scan and then we will see  

Anyway, I am on the day 3 of clomifene, just 2 days more and luckily no side effects yet.

A big    for all

Mariamx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

I got a call yesterday from St Marys putting me back 2 days to 23rd July for ET...something to do with no one available on that day!!  Oh well...I suppose I have to wait another 2 days then!!  Scan still on for the 18th tho...hopefully will know more then.  So annoying though as I am having to go there from Newcastle and arranging time off work.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Ellie x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

well DP has just come home and said there has been a ladies at his work today from miles away and she said she has been feeling ill for a while, so she went home and then rang up later and said she has confirmed swine flu. Great just as my TX has started, he has not had direct contact with her so fingers crossed, stupid woman, why did she come all that way and come into his work place, especially when she was feeling ill and had a friend who already had it.
DP is not coming near me or my DD, so no kisses for a while.

Sorry for the rant !!!!!!!

Ellie - i think ET will be 23/24th july. looks like will will be really close

Lisa - its hard to give advice as we are all on different tratment, but we can give support

Mariam - glad you are not getting side effect

Purr - do you know when your scan is.

spinny - Good luck and everything is crossed for you for sat. xxxx

hello to anyone missed

my side effects are quiet as bad this time, i think my body must be getting use to the drugs, although i feel so tired

love to all
Sarah xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

worry over, the stupid woman rang in today and said she did NOT have swim flu. I just think she wanted time of work. I cant beleive some people.......

hope you are all well.

I am feeling very tired today, think all the drugs are getting to me now, I have a funny aching in my back and legs, i think its the viagra taking effect.

love to all

GOOD LUCK SPINNY, thinking of you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi girls my little Blast has thawed and my ET is today at 2.30 

I will be PUPO later 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Good luck!!! spinny


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

hi  

Good luck Spinny fingers crossed for you    lots of relaxing afer make sure!!!

I started my buserelin injections again today, here we go on this rollercoaster ride again can't wait for the headaches and mood swings to start!!!!

hope you all have a good weekend

Take care 

Amy K xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

spinny - so glad your little blast has thawed. rest up and i have everything crossed for you

Amy - hope you dont get many side effects. good luck

sarah xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am pupo with bertie blastie on board, transfer went very smooth   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I had day 3 FET, 1x7 cell and 1x8 cell both grade 1 30th june due to test this tuesday.

when i have had FET i normally always have heartburn and tender b this time I have no signs at all do you think that is bad sign and also no af pains i am using same drugs cyclogest 400 twice a day

has anyone had no signs and got BNP    

tracey xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all, hope you have had a good weekend

Spinny - wish u all the luck in the world hun - sending u lots of positive vibes   

Sarah - Yes looks like we will be both around the same time!! I'm scared to get excited -  does that make sense?? Probably trying to protect myself really.

Staring 2mg three times a day oestrogen tabs from tomorrow...I hope I start happy mood instead of emotional crying or biting people's heads off!! haha - 18th for scan...fingers crossed everything ok

Ellie xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi

tracey - good luck for tomorrow

ellie -  yes im now on day 7 of oestrogen same dose, make sure you take it with plenty of food, i took its on my last attempt with no food and i felt really sick. Roll on sat, lets hope its good news for us both.
I know what you mean about the protective thing.

love sarah xxxx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sarah, Caroline, Spinny, Ellie, Tracey, Lisa, Amy & Huny - and anyone else I've missed out...

Hi there! I'm down regging at the moment for my first FET - baseline scan tomorrow (14th) - i don't normally post on the forum (although I'm regularly on here reading up how people are doing)... bit clueless about the whole FET process  so just taking a day at a time. Would love any advice from those of you who have gone through it... should I be worried about the oestrogen when I start that?? Well we have 16 frosties so hoping that we get a decent one or two for ET. Just want to say good luck to everyone of you going through this & lots of    
EllieB x x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

Im slightly worried.  Someone in my dept in work got sent home with suspected swine flu (she has all the symptoms and was advised by her GP to go home).  I haven't been in direct contact with her but I cant help worrying whether or not I will get it and if it will affect my treatment.  I even had a cry about it today as you will see from my signature I have been waiting 5 years to do FET and I don't want to jeopardise it.  It probably sounds like I am being selfish as the poor lady is suffering with horrible flu.  Do you think I am right to worry or am I being a silly billy??  Could be hormone induced paranoia??

Ellie x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

oh ellie

i know what you mean, if you read above i had a similar experience with somone at DP work,he had not had dirct contact with her, but it turned out she did not have it even though she has the symptoms and NHS dirct said they though she did.
It is entirely up to you and how you feel, could you ring the clinic and ask there advice. Its such a worry and its not for me to say what you should do.
I do know it takes 3-7 days to come out so you will still have time to wait but its up to you really. DP said to me you dont know who you are standing next to when shopping and we could all get it, it did not make me feel better but he was right.
As if you need this extra worry at this stage.
Thinking of you lots, sorry i could not be of more help.
take care
sarah xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, your hubbie is right its out there and anyone can get it can't they.  I think yesterday I was off on one and freaked out!! I don't usually react to stuff like that...blummin hormones!!  

On another note tho...my tummy has ballooned out...is this normal?  I've started on the 2mg oestragen tabs three times a day so basically tripple doseage from last week.  Soooooo uncomfortable.  I look like a pregnant peanut!! haha

I was a saddo this morning...waited outside Monsoon before 8am this morning for the sales.  Treated myself seeing as I had a crap day worrying!!  I had vouchers from chrimbo so I was allowed!! haha

Hope you all are having a good day!! 

Ellie xx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Just a wee message to say that there have also been two people at my work who have been tested for suspected swine flu - i had contact with both of them and I realise it's hard not to worry - don't think you're silly at all... I was starting to panic but thankfully they've both got the all clear. I would maybe ask the clinic for advice about it as Sarah said. Good luck...!

Went for baseline scan today and my lining is nice and thin so starting HRT tomorrow. I've to start on 2mg x3 daily of oestrogen too. Bring on the bloating! My hot flushes have been getting worse over the last few days so hopefully that'll ease off 

Positive energy  to all those with embies on board - any advice about getting to that stage regarding do's and donts would be much appreciated I'm thinking about going for acupuncture...?

EllieB


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

just done a really long post then lost it.

Ellie -  you should of seen me when DP told me i hit the roof. i have booked in on the online NEXT sale, cant believe its on sat when i have a 6hr round trip to the clinic. I am usually there at 7am getting all eliies clothes for the next year.

EllieB - hopefully your symptoms will fade now you have started the oestrogen. 

sarah xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

BFN for me very very sad   

Good luck to rest of you, hope it works for you all

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Creature (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi to you all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining the thread?  Am about to start on the oestrogen tablets for our first medicated FET.  Had 3 IUI's and 1 IVF prior to this.  Been TTC for 2 1/2 years.

Spinny, very sorry to read your news   

Creature x x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear your sad news Spinny   dont give up hun xx

EllieB - Still not heard about the lady in work if it is in fact swine flu...every sniffle I get paranoid about it!! lol - did you buy anything nice in the Next sale? Leave some stuff for us hey!!  

Well...would you Adam & Eve it!!  My ET has been put back AGAIN!!  St Mary's hospital are having a refurb and apparently when they were working on the lift shaft (which is just underneath the embryoligist lab) they came across major chemical leakage and the fumes were going into the lab and smell of burning.  As a precaution they have cancelled all transfers next week and booked them for the week after.  My new ET date is 28th July.  Have had to re-jig holidays which is getting harder because of the school holidays and loads of people being off, but cant be helped can it!!  These things happen I suppose I am actually ok about it although gutted.  Another week aint going to matter is it!!  

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,

Spinny - I am so, so sorry... this is awful...know that there's nothing anyone can say  just take care of yourself 

Creature - good luck for your first FET - it's my first too & we're at a similar stage so  fingers crossed!

Ellie - that's such a shame your ET has been delayed further, particularly when it's making it harder with time off work etc ...like you say, when you've got this far maybe another week doesn't make so much difference  I know what you mean about paranoia - i woke up with a sore throat this morning and had a major rant to DH that I can't afford to catch anything!! 

Hope everyone else is ok,

EllieB x


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

I am on day 7 of my HRT tablets and feeling completely pants! Have been sooo moody!
I just wanted some advice.......I haven't booked anytime off work post transfer....what does everyone usually do/recommend?

Spinny............... am sooo sorry for you take care


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

Spinny - really sorry about the news. xxxx

Ellie - oh no, well its best to delay than to be cancelled, its only a few days later. hope you get the hols sorted ok

Hi to everyone else

This is just a quick one a i need a little nap while ellie is sleeping. MY scan is tomorrow and i a bricking it as this is the stage it was cancelled in sept 08 due to hydro in my tube. It was not there in june when i had pre-treatment scan and i just pray it has not returned. i just really need ET to go ahead as there is no way i will be able to go through taking the evil viagra again.

Good luck everyone
sarah xxx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls, just wondering if I can join you? We are currently having our third FET cycle, ET scheduled for July 31st and would love some company along the way. 

Spinny sorry to read of your recent BFN  

Take care , MV


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Besttwin - is this your first FET? It's my 1st one & my plan is to go off work sick following ET - I can't really afford to take holidays or unpaid leave but i've already told my manager about the circumstances and they're supportive. I think it's totally fine to work during 2ww but I have an extremely stressful job so just going to take it easy. Not sure what most other people do. My last cycle of ICSI I unfortuneately ended up being off work for 5 weeks as I was ill with OHSS & fluid in the lungs, so I really couldn't plan for that! I'm just at day 4 of HRT but also feel very moody & tired... When is your ET going to be?

Sarah - good luck with your scan!   

MV - I feel the same about wanting some company along the way... this is your 3rd - have you any advice about getting to ET & beyond? Best of luck, hope 31st comes round as quickly as possible. Think I might be having ET the same week - fingers crossed 

EllieB x


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Helllo girls, hope you're feeling ok today on those tablets, it's good to hear everyone else feels really tired too! 
I'd say you'd be best to take a couple of days off if possible folllowing ET as on my previous cycles after ET I was even more knackered. Our clinic said it is absolutely fine to work etc if you want to but I have to say I enjoyed being off simply to rest up and not to have to worry about work as my job is usually pretty hectic. By the second week my mind has, on both occasions, gone into overdrive wondering so having a few stressfree things to do or working a few times might help take your mind off things.

I took to eating little and often which I thought helped with the sickie feeling from the tablets and the only extra thing I ate really was brazil nuts as they are good for thickening your womb lining apparently. The first cycle where I became pregnant I didn't have any acupuncture or anything. Hope that helps a wee bit, take care, MV


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

welcome MV, the more the merrier we all need support

Well my scan was not good news either, i now have a hydrosalphinx ( fluid filled tube) on either side, so will have to have them drained before we can continue, I am still waiting for the clinic to ring me back to find out what to do next. I am a little worried as its now 5.40pm on sat and i have heard nothing.
I cant believe that this has happened as i had one in sept 08 and cancelled treatment but know i have 2, they were not there in june on my pre-treatment scan. This whole tx thing is such a rollercoaster.

well i am still feeling crap too but now i am worried as i just asume i should keep taking the same dose tablets as before. I am really fed up now

love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Sarah,

So sorry your scan revealed problems... !  Hopefully the clinic will get back to you asap to let you know what's happening. I suppose this was a real worry for you after what you went through the last time. But really hoping things can still go ahead for you & you can stay positive,

    

Fingers crossed!

EllieB x x x


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

They finally rang me at 11.30am this morning, i need to be there at 9.30am tomorrow eeekkkk.... they will drain my tubes then i can carry on with the cycle as planned, well may be a couple of days delay. I was shocked to say the least.... she said did no one ring you yesterday....i said NO. there was no apology just please be there for 9.30 as op is at 10am.

I will let you know how it goes. No feeling very hopeful for this cycle but you never kmow. I am not willing to right it off yet.

starting to panic about tomorrow now .....


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you have had a good weekend. Went for scan yesterday morning, lining is a good 18mm so all going ok towards ET of 28th July.  Had to rejig medication doses because of the delay, but all sorted.  Those pessaries look scary don't they!! 

So sorry Sarah to hear there is an added problem with your tx, but at least you still carry on, ok its a blip, but at least they are going to sort it out straight away.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Ellie x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I've been on line as my laptop broke, grrr!

Spinny - really sorry to hear your news   I hope you and DH are coping ok.

Ellie- Good to hear your scan went well and everything is running to time

Sarah - sorry to read you've been having a rough few days waiting to hear from them... the waiting game is so hard. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping the draining all goes well and you can continue

Ellie- it must be fantastic to have an understanding boss and be able to go off sick after ET! I changed jobs 5 months back and don't get any paid sick leave during the first year! I had a week off sick after EC as I had OHSS and didn't get paid! I'm going straight back to work after ET and they have even asked me to do extra hours to cover other peoples annual leave! Sorry you have had your ET put back - I don't think people fully appreciate the frustration of having things delayed, especially when you're on hormones!

Creature - hi! how are the oestrogen tablets going? I start them later this week and am worried they will make me even more hormonal than I already am!!

Tracey - all the best for Tuesday   it will be BFP for you. I'm afraid I have never made it as far as being PUPO so don't know about symptoms etc. Fingers crossed for you

A quick bit about swine flu - I think if you are going to get it you will (unless you stay home 24/7). Some people have been unwell with it but others seem to only have mild symptoms. The antivirals (tamiflu) don't stop you getting it but speed up the recovery. If you do feel unwell with flu-like symptoms keep and eye on your temperature. If it is above 38oC and you have flu like symptoms ring the wine flu advice line and they will ask some questions and see if you need tamiflu.

Anyway, enough about swine flu! I've been on busereline for 15 days an no AF although I don't have "normal" cycles anyway. I've been in really bad pain a few times over the last couple of days where I have been rolling around on the floor in tears! If it happens again tomorrow I'm going to ring the centre and ask for a scan. I get bad AF pain anyway so might be start of that but no sign of it yet. Has everyone else on buserelin had a bleed? I rang the centre last week to ask about it and spoke to a nurse but she wasn't very nice or helpful and said they wouldn't know if it was ok not to have AF until my baseline scan on Thursday! They might change my dates around but I'm not going to be able to change my time off at work as we are really short at the moment.... grr to waiting games!

Positive vibes to everyone,
Caroline


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Ellie - Yes this is my 1st FET I am going to hospital tomorrow fro scan to check lining of womb, then fingers crossed I will have ET next week  
You are soo lucky to have an great boss! Mine's getting really funny with me having time off


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Sorry not been on for a week had to go back to work after long time off and start injections so all a bit much!!!  Just caught up on you all!!

Spinny sorry about your news,   I remember you from the dec/ Jan thread this year, so what a year its being for us. Take care xx

Sarah hope things went ok this morning for you  

Caroline I am waiting for AF too was on time last treatment so anywhen from yesterday for me not nice waiting and I know about pains too 

Hi to MV and Creature good luck with your treatment nice to hear your news. 

Ellie I never got as far as the pessaries last time and Iknow what you mean I'm not due to take them yet but not sure i want to hear about them!!!!!

EllieB  I plan to go sick at work if needed I've been off sick before and my doctors fine, boss is ok but I work with children so its not a sit down job and also theres the worry of Swine flu!!!! Your OHSS sounds worse than mine but I was also off for weeks after, no fun at all 

Well I hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping positive, after reading I'm not looking forward to the HRT tablets as my moods and tiredness is enough at the moment!!!

take care and lots of love

Amy xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

well the op went ok and the doctor said she drained loads of fluid off, and fingers crossed all will be ok now. ET will be thursday, so fingers crossed they defrost ok.

will have to catch up later as feeling really tired as not been home long, having something to eat and then straight to bed.

sarah xxx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Ola!

Caroline - hi! I was on the drugs 15/16 days before AF arrived - was worried about it but turns out I had a bleed before I went in for my baseline scan and everything was good to go. Good luck. Sorry you have not had great experience with time off from work... certainly doesn't make it any easier.

Besttwin - good luck for your scan today - hopefully ET will happen for you ASAP  That's what I'm not sure about, if your scan shows the lining is thick enough - how long usually is it before ET cos I thought maybe 2-4 days...? Maybe it's different depending on clinics.

Amy - yeah I'm the same - mine is defo not a sit down job & I also work with children so basically I can't worry about what my boss thinks (and believe you me, I am being judged and me being off will cause 'problems') - but they actually can't say anything and I have to put this first. Good luck with the HRT, sure you'll be fine.

Sarah - wow you must be feeling really tired after all this... it's great that ET is going ahead and    that your wee frosties come through fighting!!!

I'm starting my nasal spray today - worried I'll forget to take it at the right times given I'm so busy at work - also have to keep it in communal fridge in work.... hope I don't get rumbled!   Wish I could speed up time and fast forward this week, but then we all wish that I guess. Better go...

Luv to all,

EllieB x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

not sure if i belong on this thread but thought id say hi    

have 2 frosties waitin
started af on sun 
called clinic yesterday n can start fet
gotta pick up some meds nxt wk not sure def dates but i do remember 1st wk of sept et   
whats the normal procedure ect do i dr or do any injections 
any info would be fab 

love n luck 2 all
lisa xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just like to thank you all for your support  

I start dr for my 3rd cycle of icsi on 7th August still very sad but have to get going again!

Good luck girls and thanks again

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Lisa 

welcome! As u may see we are all doing slightly different treatment plans all seem different to mine!!

I had OHSS too and this is the first FET since. I had to wait till day 21 of cycle to start buserelin injections I'm waiting for next AF to arrive and then have to have a scan to see if I can start on HRT tablets, on them for about 2 weeks and then have 2nd scan ready for ET. Mine is hopefully 21st August  so on injections for 7 weeks.

Hope reading up about us all helps and you will be OK when you have dates and drugs sorted. Very exciting time good luck and keep in touch.

Love Amy xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm too starting FET some time in Aug, D/r next week and then just going for scans etc when AF shows up.

Hoping to share the journey with others.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry havent been on for a bit, but have been following you all! Hope you are all ok and not either too hot or snapping much - or even worse both!!!

Ive been to clinic today and all set for FET Monday, now just got to   that my 2 little frosties defrost!! Already started worrying - defo wont sleep sunday!!!

How are you all doing?


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck hunni       

what sort of process av u been threw? dr ? or injections? scans! how many 4 wot?
soz 4 loads of questions all new 2 me    
lisa xxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi all, 

i am having first bloods for fet this coming monday! wishing you all the best of luck with yours !!! xxx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,

Lisa, Havana, Chelle - good luck for getting started guys! I'm new to all this too but finding FET easier (so far) than full cycle of ICSI. Needless to say it's still a rollercoaster of hormonal emotions! (my SIL had a miscarriage this week  so been supporting her plus 2 close friends just married & off the pill - bang - pg within weeks... so, it's been an interesting week!!?!) Lisa - I think people are doing FET with different protocols but luckily I haven't needed to do daily injections - I had one prostap injection then went for scan 2 weeks later and started HRT tablets & buserelin nasal spray - I go back 2 weeks later (which will be Monday) for scan to see if I can have ET.

Huny     that your wee frosties come through for you and all goes well on Monday, the weekend will probably feel like a long one for you but - you'll get through it.

Spinny - hope you're doing ok (as well as can be expected) - that's great news that your starting again August 

Luv to all,

EllieB x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Morning!

Lisa - I have been on nasal spray for a while (last ones today) then prgynove tablets since 11th July, no injections this time! Start crinone gel tonight   Ive had 2 scans, 10th & 23rd July - how are you getting on?

Ellie - thnaks, i to have got a feeling its going to be a long weekend!!! When are you hoping to have transfer?

Chelle - Good luch to both of us for Monday, let me know how you get on!  

Does anyone know anything about 'embryo grading'? Apparently I have a 2 cell & a 4 cell embryo, but not quite sure if that good or not? Any advice?!?

Hope you all have a good day and stay positive


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

I had scan yesterday and booked or ET next friday 31st am quite nervous now, just   my 1 frosite thaws ok. Didnt think FET would be as stressul as IVF but I was wrong!


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

sorry i have not been on for a while, everything has gone tits up for me.

I have been in hospital since wed morning, i got a really bad infection from having my tube drained, My white blood cell count went up to 24.5 and the normal is 9. I have been on iv antibiotics till last night when bloods came back as 15.5 so i begged to come home, so they let me out with loads of oral antibiotics. i have never felt so rough in my life. temp was sky high, shaking, sweating, could not breath properly etc.

So FET had to be cancelled, this is now the second time and im not sure i can do it again. The first time was cause i had fluid in my tube, this time i decided to have the fluid drained and i got this really bad infection, i am just wondering what would happen the third time. I cant have my tubes removed cause i am all stuck up with adhestions from loads of surgery. Also when i was in hospital they said i had loads of free fluid behind my womb and i can also feel my tube filling again as it causes pain. so i dont have any options really.

well thats enough about me.

I just wanted to wish you all the best for your FET and hope you all have good results. I will be reading still but may not posting

love sarah xxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

OMG Sahara, iam really sorry, what a nightmare, i hope you get better soon, the important thing riight now is to get back in shape and then you can think about what to do next regarding txt. all the best for you hun  

besttwin Good luck for ET   ing for a BFP.

Huni and Chelle Good luck on monday  

Hi Ellie good luck to you too  

Sorry if i missed some of you, good luck to everyone  

Iam starting the nasal spray for d/r tomorrow, hoping is not going to make me a snappy, sad and grumpy wify  

later


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies hope its ok to join you

My 2nd AF has arrived 33 days after my Failed FET with 2 blasts in may. We have to grade 1 blasts left in the freezer and im hoping we finally get some luck.  I will ring my clinic for my schedule on monday but looking at the dates i think ET should be around the last week of August

Im so scared to get started again after so much dissapointment but i really feel in limbo having my 2 frosties waiting for me half an hour down the road. Anyway ladies im hoping we have lots of luck!!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello ladies - may I join you? Have 2 grade 1 embies in the freezer a 4 cell and a 5 cell. Being thawed on Tuesday with hopeful ET on Wednesday.
Dreading that call on Tuesday but trying to stay positive.
Looks like some of you are having ET around the same time.
Good luck to everyone with their tx.

Wardy xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've not logged in for a while so am just catching up.

Sarah - So sorry to hear all of what you have been through this past week.  Sending you a big  .  The most important thing at the moment is to get yourself fit and well then think about whether to try again with treatment.  I wish you all the luck in the world hun.  Perhaps you need to speak to your consultant about options? Worth a try isnt it.

Wardy - I dont know anything about cell gradings either.  I keep asking but never sure what they mean.  Its like another language isnt it.  I have 5 frozen embryos - 2 are 2 cell and 3 dn...no idea!!!  

To everyone else - good luck for your ET!! 

My ET is on Tuesday.  Started progeterone pessaries last night...horrible things they are!!  I have a headache today and wondering if its them.  Why do we analyse every symtom? haha - Starting to get nervous now...been quite calmish but today feel a bit nervous.  Not for the ET but I suppose waiting for the dreaded 2ww!!  Got a week off work so will hopefully chill.

Sending  vibes

Ellie xx


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not be posting for a while but mother-in law was very ill and got rushed into Intensive Unit the other week, so been quite stressed. She is at home now and recovering and doing ok.

I'm feeling very low today after being on drugs for the past 4 weeks to get my body ready for a FET and to be told today by St Mary's that tx has to be stopped because lining not thick enough and last transfer on Friday because hopsital is closing!!!  So angry, frustrated and emotional, stupid hospital. They had set nothing in place in the eventuality that this situation might happen. Another lady had to have her tx stopped today for the same reason as me. Just feel so trapped and depressed. Sorry to go on a bit but can't understand why St Mary's just said no to starting tx or at least warned me about this maybe happining so I could have made s decision about starting tx. Taken loads of drugs for nothing! Anyway I'm going to stop there.

*Sahara* - So sorry about your pain at the moment.  Sounds like you having a rough time. Sending you a big  We can me miserable together and hope that next time it will work out for the both of us.

*besttwin* Good luck for ET

Huni and Chelle Good luck on Monday

Spinney - Really sorry, thinking about you. 

Ellie good luck 

Hope that everyone else is doing ok.

Purr X


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Purr - I'm at St Marys too - I was put back a week because of the refurb works.  The workmen had done something in the lift shaft that released a chemical into the lab so everyone was put back a week.  I was quite annoyed and also worried that the extra drugs I had to take would take their toll.  They havent said anything to me about the hospital closing either...I'm wondering what will happen for testing after the 2ww.  Will it mean I just have to get tested locally?  I live in Durham.  Sooooooo annoying.  My ET is on Tuesday, seems I have got in just in time.

Keep your chin up hun but I know its hard when you've been pumped with hormones for weeks!!  I think I would be annoyed too!! grrrrrrrrrr

Ellie x


----------



## purr317 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Ellie

Thanks for your kind words. Hope your transfer goes well on Tuesday.   Sorry Ellie when I said about he hospital closing I should have said that the reproductive department is closing its facilities so no FET, IVF etc being done but I'm sure a few nurse will still be available on the phones for questions.  Still feeling quite low today will probably feel better once I have my period and my body flushes all the horrible drugs I've been taking away! Going to be doing a letter of complaint to the hospital about their bad planning. You take care.

Purr X


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry that people are having a rough time - Sarah  so sorry... and Purr - you must be gutted, it's just not fair...  hope you're both bearing up ok.

Huny & Chelle - hope today went as planned...!?!?!? 
Ellie - good luck for tomorrow 
Wardy - hopefully all goes well for you on Wednesday 

Went for my scan today - lining was thick enough so going for ET on Thursday!!!! - providing my wee frosties survive the thaw      Started the pessaries tonight... hmmm... interesting  suppose I better get used to them!

EllieB x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

Had ET today and it was a great relief to hear that both of them defrosted   one stayed 4 cell (whatever that means) and the other went from 2 to 1 but the embryologist said that they can start to divide again, so we are both over the moon and keeping positive      . Got a test day for day 18 (always been day 16 before) is that normal for an FET?!?

Chelle - how did you get on today, been thinking of you!  

Ellie - Good luck for tomorrow  

Purr - Keep your chin up

EllieB - Great news, fingers crossed for Thursday 

Hope everyone else ok,   for us all 

Huny x


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

fingers crossed 4 u huni    
im not gr8 on computers n forums so please bear wiv me   
once i stert my fet n know wot im doin takin meds ect ill get on ere more hopefully n chat more 

love n luck 2 u all n ta 4 nice welcome 
speak soon girls    
lisa xxx 

pick up meds on fri but not sure dates we start ??
should find out on fri 2


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls,

Sarah, you poor thing, how are you doing? 

Purr that's just awful and I think you should write a letter of complaint 

Chelle, Wardy and Ellie, how did things go for you?   

Ellieb great news re Thursday, I'm ready to go for Friday so I'll be right behind you, my clinic have now changed from the pessaries to a new gel thing - never had it before. Good luck with the pessaries, hope they go ok.     

Hunny congrats on ET, you are now PUPO    

Hope you find out all your details on Fri Lisa,  

Take care and hi to anyone I missed, MV


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well both my lovely embies survived the thaw so ET tomorrow!!! Yippee!!!!

One stayed at 5 cell and the other was a 4 cell but has gone to 3 - they say this is completely normal and would hope they will both grow over night.

How did Chelle and Ellie go today?

Good luck to all the others going for ET this week and to everyone else of course xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well I am now PUPO!!! All went well.  Out of my 5 frosties only 2 survived.  Had 5 cell and 6 cell embies transferred.  So pleased its over now its just the dreaded 2ww!!  My test date is 14th Aug...how am I going to cope for that long!!! haha  Its all down to mother nature now!!  

Purr - I asked the nurses what was happening with the closure and they did say it was just the embryologists that were closing down but the nurses are still there.  Also have to do own HPT and let them know results on 14th Aug so at least there is not another 3hr trip down.

EllieB - Are you excited for Thursday?  Has it hit you yet?  Aren't the pessaries blummin awful haha

Chelle - Hope it went well for you  

Huny - We are PUPO!!! yay!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok - love to everyone

Ellie xx

P.S.  Thank you all for your support its so nice to be able to chat with people who knows what's going on and how you're feeling instead of looking at glazed over faces!!!  You are all very speial people xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Huny and Ellie good luck on the 2ww    

Wardyy, all the best for ET  

Purr, sorry about your txt, that is out of order, they could have warned you or something  

I am on the syneral nasal and i can taste it   even thou is jus one sniff twice a day.

It will be intersting to know what everyone is doing or plan to do to increase their chances?

Iam having acupunture from a week before meds and plan to take aspirin low dose fron ET, anyone doing 
anything similar?.

take care and good luck to all  

havana


----------



## l.m.m. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone knew how long i'd have to wait after the last scan before ET. My whole treatment's been a bit delayed as i took ages to DR and had a large follicle that shouldn't be there. However, despite that, my bloods show i'm now DR so just started the HRT tablets and due for next scan (to check lining) on 12th August but still no idea of potential ET date. Does anyone else know what happens after that scan? 

Thanks 

Louise


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Ellie

Congrats for embies defrosting - whats your test date?

Huny


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny - my test date is 14th August...2 weeks on Friday!!! Any need for the length of time to wait!! Hope I don't go too mad!!  

EllieB - Good luck for tomorrow...sending you     

Seems quiet on here today hope everyone is ok xx

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi folks,

Huny & Ellie - great news your ET went well! - you're PUPO!! woo hoo! fingers crossed  - thanks both of you for your good luck wishes 

MV - glad it's going ahead for you on friday  - we can be 2ww buddies! - eh, and what's this about a new gel??!! lol  i'm not enjoying these damn pessaries at all!

Wardy - how did ET go

Louise & Lisa - good luck for getting started, not sure about timescales, think depends on clinic but in my case ET was scheduled 3 days after last scan.

OMG! so... out of 6 frosties - 3 survived the thaw and ET is going ahead tomorrow with 2 of them!!!

Can't quite believe we've got to this stage - excited, nervous, sick...!     mixture of emotions!

All we can do now is pray   

Love to all,

EllieB


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well ET went pretty well yesterday - had the 2 embies transferred. A grade 1, 8 cell and a good 5 cell. So here we are on the 2ww. OTD is 12 August. Have really bad back ache all night and the darn pessaries are giving me a really bad stomach - which I could do without. Keep wondering if the 2 embies are still in there!!!!

Congrats Huny and Ellie - we are all PUPO together. EllieB hopefully you will be PUPO too. How did ET go today?

Hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I wonder if I could join you.  I am doing non medicated FET, ET should be next week provided that my 2 frosties survive the thaw.
Good luck to all of you in the 2WW.

Gabi xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

well done all u pupo      
all the best 4 u 2moro ellieb20 wiv ur et     

speak soon when i know more info n dates


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Evening Ladies!

I think im going completely  !! Last night I put a tin of benas in the fridge and butter in the cupboard, been making mistakes all day @ work and tonight I cooked 3 baked potatoes for 2 of us!!!!! Please tell me im not the only one cracking up!!!! I blame the HRT!!

Wardy - congrats on joining PUPO club!!  I too have been suffering with my back for the past 2 days, getting really annoying! Have you had any other weird feelings? We test on the same day so lots of   for us!!

Ellie1971 - how are you doing? any aches or niggles?  

Gabi - welcome along, good luck for next week!  

Ellieb & MV - fingers crossed for tomorrow  

Louise - I had my last scan last Thurs and my FET Mon, hope thats some help!! Good Luck with it all  

Havana - along with my prognova and gel, im taking folic acid & 'baby asprin' as well.

Hope you others are ok!

Huny


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny - I am having back ache too and niggly twinges in my lower tummy...oh yeah and I cant stop passing wind!! lol Very weird indeed!!  And I cant fasten my jeans...soooooo bloated!!  What have you been like?

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hallo all!

Hope you're all ok & hanging in there - my ET was today!!! I am officially PUPO! 

2 good quality embies on board 
    

test date not til 17th Aug which is ages away!! 

MV - all the best for tomorrow!

EllieB x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay!!! EllieB you are PUPO!!!!

   vibes for you hun

I know what you mean about the date...seems so far away doesnt it!!  We will have to try and keep each other sane on this mad 2ww!!

Ellie x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

MV - Good luck for tomorrow    

Ellie x


----------



## l.m.m. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, 

Thank you for your advice. For some reason i stupidly never asked at the clinic how long the gap was between the last scan and possible ET - i think i asked every other question under the sun! I'm freelance and have been trying to make sure the work i've got booked is before any possible transfer dates - I thought i had it all sorted until the delay in DR'ing.  

Hope you're all well and those of you on the 2 WW are taking it easy!

Louise  
x


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi  

Thanks Huny  

I was told to take baby aspirin this time. I am   for a massive BFP for all of us.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww which seems to be most of you, I still got to wait for AF to even think of ET.

Louise: Dont worry ones you finish D/r everything starts falling into place and you can track dates better.

Ellie (S): Good Luck to you both  

Wardy: Hope you are doing well.

Gabi: Welcome!

MV: How did it go? Good luck hun  

Well ladies keep  

talk later


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Ellie1971

My jeans have been a little tight too! No windy pops   but I did last time, but I was using pessaries - im on gell this time!!

Anyone else having starnge feelings??  

Have a good day Ladies, remember its a day closer!!    

Huny x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Still got backache and sore tummy. Gonna be analysing everything for the whole 2ww I am sure.
DH doing my head in its like the embies are in so thats that, just get on with everything as usual inc making his tea, ironing etc while he does as he likes   

How is everyone? Are there a couple of ladies testing today?

Huge luck


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry for not being on for so long...since about page 2 of this thread I think    Have been busy busy with the end of term (am a teacher) and not had a chance to catch up.
DH out tonight so have settled down to catch up on a few things.

Sahara -   so sorry to hear about your horrid illness and having to cancel FET again. My thoughts are with you. Hope you get better soon. xxx

Purr - St Mary's sound totally outrageous for not having warned you. I hope they are paying for your next cycle if you can face going there again?!

Havana - I have regular acupuncture and had treatment today. Also plan to take baby aspirin. Did both of these things (and folic acid) when I got was blessed with a BFP with my DD.

I had one d/r jab, and have been on oestrogen tablets 3 x a day for 9 days now. Have a scan booked for Mon to check lining, hoping for et the end of next week, if any of our 4 frosties survive  . Want to go on hols to a cottage with my folks on Sat 8th!...

I am trying to live a normal life. Have been exercising as usual and had the odd glass of wine. Wardy & Huny - I haven't had ET yet but my back is playing up also!

Why does the test date seem to be so long? A lot of you that have already had et seem to have a test date of more than 14 days which seems strange.

Anyway, hope those on 2ww are OK and not going too  

 for lots of BFP's on here...

xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

Hope you are all doing ok this weekend. Its raining here!!!

RJS-  I have just finished the term too, I work in a nursery for special needs in a childrens centre. Nice to have some time off but drugged up so so tired and lots of head aches. 

I'm blaming the drugs for why I locked myself out of our new front door by leaving the key in the inside lock yesterday!!  Does work for being dippy and even more blonde at the moment!!  

Ellie B well done and hope you are getting lots of rest 

I'm due to have first scan on Wednesday and then can hopefully start HRT tablets. 

Well sending lots of positive thoughts to you all   

Take care 

Amy xxxx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Morning all

well I have had the worst weekend ever!! Been really really grumpy, havent stopped crying and DH has just about had enough of me I think - cant seem to shake negative feelings off, which is really annoying as had such a positive week!! Anyone else the same?!? or is it just me going  

Wardy - I know what you mean, DH just wanted to be out of the house (was prob somethinh to do with me tho!!)  

RJS - Dont know what is going on with test dates, last 2 cycles have been 2 weeks PT, but this time is 16 days!!! I keep saying lets test next mon (that will be 2 wks PT) but DH says wait   Hope your scan goes ok today  

Any K - welcome along  

PUPO's - How are you doing?     When is everybodys test dates?

Huny x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Huny - sorry you've had a rough weekend, think it's only natural - it's very hard to stay positive all of the time!!! I am up  and down  all of the time so I understand...

RJS - good luck for your scan today, hopefully everything will be good to go for ET later this week 

Wardy - I've been analysing everything too - over the past few days I have felt a sore tummy, bloated and twinges etc but now I feel absolutely nothing so that's worrying me even more   but... do men really understand...?? Nah! lol 

Havana - thanks for the good luck wishes  - hopefully AF will make an appearance soon & you can get started.

MV - how did you get on

(other) Ellie -    positive vibes returned - how have you been feeling?!?!

I'm off work and the guilt about that is setting in... but trying to do as little as possible! I can't believe test date is another 2 weeks from today although i've been PUPO since thursday. Thinking about testing ourselves on day 14.... what do people think? Test date at the clinic is day 18. Defo too far away!!!

Love and      to everyone,

EllieB x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Mine was quite uneventful, been relaxing loads and dh has been wrapping me with cotton wool - quite nice for a change but I was getting bored.  Back in work today so hopefully will take mind off things...by 3pm I was thinking "ok had enough now dont want to do anymore!!" lol  

Huny - its amazing how your mood changes.  I have been feeling the same.  I suppose it doesnt help when you have all this going on in your brain and analysing every twinge.  Its horrible...there is no room for any other thoughts is there?!?  I drove dh mad last night as I was tossing and turning in bed.  I was hot, then cold, then uncomfortable lol - I was even annoying myself!!

EllieB - I've been feeling fine chick thanks for asking.  Just demented with the wait.  Not liking the bloatedness much and back ache but apart from that I'm doing good.  I was thinking the very same thing about whether to test early or not.  I think 14 days is good a day as any.  I'm just too scared about the result...but one way another we will find out wont we!    

RJS - Hope your scan went well today   


Well i'm thinking 11 more sleeps to OTD and if I am naughty and test on day 14, that's just 8 more sleeps!! 

Ellie xx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Ellie1971

Thanks for that, glad its not just me....at least were all going thru the same things together!! The bed situation sounds just like me - I even went in the spare room last night LOL  

Feeling a little better today, had a HUGE bunch of flowers delivered today from my Mum (she lives in Tenerife) so that made me cry again!!!  

DH wont let me test @ day 14, says we have to wait!!! 

Hope the rest of you are ok     

Huny x


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for your good wishes. I am pleased to report my lining was fine and so am hopefully going ahead with ET on Thursday! The embies are being thawed on Weds and I am starting pessaries tonight, so just gotta   that we get at least one that survives the thaw. I have 4 frozen from my first cycle of IVF in Jan 2007.

Huny - The wait to test date is agonising isn't it? I must admit I tested early when I was blessed with my BFP. My head was in such a spin and I was going slowly mad. It was the first time ever my DH told me to test early. Usually he is very restrained about these things! This time the clinic has said I could test 13 days after et. I am not sure why we are all told different things!   to you.

Ellie _ Hope work helped take your mind off things?!  

Amy - Hope the drugs are settling down a bit for you now.   for your scan on Weds. 

Hi to everyone else. Gotta go as have loads to do but hope you are all hanging in there!

xx


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I hop you don't mind me jumping in but I have been reading your posts for some moral support over the last few weeks.  I am currently on day 3 of HRT and finding myself feeling sick and needing to go for no 2's alot as soon as I eat..........is this normal? is anyone else experiencing this.  Although I have had one FET attempt in the past is was a long time ago and I really can't remember if I felt like this last time.  Also I'm doing the drinking pinapple juice and brazil nut thing (which I did for BFP last time) but do you do this after ET (mine is scheduled for 18 August) again I can't remember what I'm meant to do!!!!!

So glad your all here for me to ask x x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just started HRT today, really excited, its great to be getting near to the end of the TX. Hopefully my ET will be on the 24th or 26th. 

Good luck to everyone with their TX
Dawn xx

NellieP hopefully someone can give advice!


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Nellie,

I have only just remembered the pineapple juice thing. I am going to start drinking it tomorrow, which will be the day before ET 
I don't like brazil nuts...do choc covered ones count?!  

I think the drugs can really interfere with your tummy. Hope that gets better!

Dawn -   for ET soon. Hope HRT is OK.

Should find out tomorrow if / how many embies have survived the thaw. Started pessaries last night...forgot how messy they are  

Went for my last run for at least a couple of weeks tonight. Hope it's for longer  

Take care all,

xx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

Welcome along NellieP and babymithel  

Havent heard of this pineapple thing before - think its a bit late forme now, week to go now!!!!!!!! Want to know NOW!!

Those of you that have had ET, have any of you noticed implantation bleed?!? (sorry) Im getting a bit paranoid that havent noticed anything, I know not everybody does, just feel I should have one!?!

Still suffering with my back, seems to be worse when im at work, and (.)(.) are a bit sore, but they normally are before AF!!!!!

Everybody seems to be using pessaries, im using gel, is anyone else??

RJS - Good Luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Best wishes to all  

Huny


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls can i join in here pleeeaasse??

i am on medicated FET and ET due on 18th August.  i heard about pineapple before but i believe you cannot drink concentrated pineapple juice is this correct?  i will start that and brazil nuts on 2 ww if lucky enough to get my frosties put back in.

wishing you all every success.  you so cannot explain this rollercoaster ride to anyone who hasnt gone through this can you? 

i have a ff who is 4 months preg now and moaning to me that she cant get any f****ng clothes to fit her, she is so p***ed off.  literally her words!  i replied that i would so love not to be able to fit into my clothes because i was  .  I found that comment really insensitive considering she knows i am on my 4th attempt and am finding it hard to speak to her now, please does anyone understand how i feel or am i just being a b**ch


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

, i'm a newby - been reading for a while but this is first post.....
Just got date to start medicated FET this month, getting back on the rollercoaster again and need some   &   please.
Seen loads about pineapples, can anyone confirm for me
Cheers


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

Huny - I didn't have an implantation bleed when I got my BFP. I think everyone has different symptons, but defo try not to worry about not having one. (Easily said I know!  ) Hang in there. Hope you are looking after yourself.

Izzybear -   and welcome. My DH is currently on his way to Tesco's to buy pineapple juice!   (And choc!) It's supposed to be fresh, and apparently one glass a day on 2ww can help with implantation due to somethign or over....check out FAO on the 2WW board. 

(Please don't worry Huny! Millions of people all over the world get BFP's without it!)  

Sieve - Yes can totally understand how that made you feel. I am amazed by the insensitity of some people. Unfortunately I lost a few friends when I was going through IF and all the treatment. I was in a very sad and dark place for quite a lot of the time and some so called friends really didn't help. Try to surround yourself with people who are supportive. And remember everyone on here understands.  

Well....I am pleased to tell you all that all 4 of my beautiful embies survived the thaw!!!!        We are thrilled to bits. 

Now down to business....we are in tomorrow at 1pm for a 2pm transfer so   that our little embies divide well and continue to develop. Apparently they are all good quality - as good as when they were frozen 2 and a half years ago. How weird is this process?!

Hoping to get some sleep tonight. An episode of The West Wing, glass of pineapple juice, (small) glass of wine and some choc methinks!   Then it's 2ww la la land for me.   

Take care all and thanks for good wishes,

xx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

RJS

   Im so pleased they all deforsted, good luck for tomorrow!! also thanks for the comments - think im just beating myself up too much   . Im hoping starburst work the same as pineapple juice lol

Get a good nights sleep

Huny x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

RJS

Good luck for tomorrow and thanks for the Pineapple juice info!

Izzybear


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi all jumping on this thread a bit early - i am waiting for AF to arrive to see if I can go for a FET around 27th - its at my clinic in Norway so bit more complicated than uk go. If AF is early or late will have to cancel and try later due to work commitments  

Just going to take progynova - does that make this a medicated fet?

Anyway look forward to getting to know you all and good luck for those on the 2ww already.

Sieve - you learn which friends are worth keeping when you go thru this tho some are incredibly thoughtless without meaning to be. My mate told me she is pg today - after trying once....and it still hurts even tho I have my miracle boy. 

rjs great new on your perfect thaw! good luck wih a nice smooth et.

Ax


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Well went for baseline scan yesterday lining good, but have 2 cysts, Dr not worried though so have started HRT tablets, now looking out for more side effects!!! 

I drunk pineapple juice and ate Brazil nuts on first treatment back in Jan I can't go near ever of them now but will  try choc Brazil nuts maybe!!

There seems to be lots of us going through this at the moment nice to know we have support and are not on our own. 

Sieve know what you mean about people my neighbour is pg and it really hit me when I got back in on my own. People don't think but also some people are so sweet and caring. My work make such a fuss of me who knows what they will be like if we get a BFP 

RJS get about thawing hope all goes ok today, we got told about thawing yesterday, makes it all the more real!!!  take care  

Well hope everyone is ok and looking after themseleves

love Amy


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,


Huny - I am sure starburst will do just fine   Hope your day's been OK?  


Izzybear - How's your day been?  

A -   How come your clinic's in Norway? Sounds like a long way to go. Hope your dates work. I am impressed you are starting tx with a baby younger than mine!   Hope it goes well. I have found FET so much less stressful than full IVF.

Amy - Glad scan OK. The cysts sound pretty small so good that you are able to start th HRT. I haven't had any side effects on progonova - bit tired but apart from that been fine.  

Well....I am now PUPO!!!!!! 2 x 6 cell embies transferred today! Feels a bit surreal to be here again. Not been able to take it too easy as my DD was a bit unsettled after being left with a friend this arvo. Now she's in bed in tears as she's teething and finding it difficult to sleep without her fave toy which was misplaced at friend's house - uh oh!!!!  

Thanks for all support and good wishes. 

Off to bother some others on 2ww board now...

xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you are all well and coping with this madness!!  

Had a strange day yesterday.  Well started having negative feelings convincing myself this hasnt worked etc etc.  Then to top it off
started being a bit...well...itchy down below.  Went to Chemist and asked pharmacy what I could use and explained about ET etc.  She gave me some cream...this is the embarrasing bit...she started demonstrating where I should but it explaining to keep it on the outside and not push it up.  The hand gestures were amazing, even pointing to her nether regions!!  I couldn't have run out of the shop quick enough!!  God the shame!!  But she did wish me well and said her daughter in Australia is now pregnant herself after IVF.  Anyway dh suggested we go out for something to eat so went for a happy hour pizza which was gorgeous then decided to go the cinema and watched The Ugly Truth.  Well...I was chuckling all the way through and really enjoyed it...what a tonic it was!!  I defo recommend it.  Having a much better/more positive day today too!!

RJS - Yay your PUPO!! Welcome to the 2ww madness too!!  

Amy - You're a step closer now hun - glad scan went well albeit with the 2 cysts but if the clinic aint worried you shouldnt be either hun   


Da1sy - Good luck to you too - you will have to let us know what the Nowrway clinic is like

Huny - I've not had an implantation bleed either but then again if I did I will only think AF is coming...cant win can we!!  

EllieB - How are you doiing?

Apologies if I have missed anyone...hope you are all feeling well...lets try and keep positive vibes going!!    

Love

Ellie x


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi all thanks for the warm welcome  

Why Norway? - well Bristol cost us £5k for our first icsi and we weren't impressed and we found some info on Norway liked what we heard about the medical standards out there and each icsi was £3.5k including staying there. Took the free consultation learned more about IF than with any specialsts etc here and decided to go for it. (for more info check out the Norway board). Reckon they are streets ahead of the UK with their tx. Really lovely team of people and they gave me a gorgeous viking. Nuff said 

Hi Ellie the pharmacist episode sounds well funny - thought us IVF-ers were used to nether region stuff tho eh? No dignity in this game.

RJS - yeah getting going with the fet as am 40 in April and if i have to have a fresh try (DH says one go only ) want to get my skates on to have the best chance. Also getting this in before I'm back at work - hopefully - please AF come on schedule! Well done on being PUPO   

Amy hope cysts clear up - sound like no problem tho.


Re implantation bleed - I had a tiny amount of brown stuff on day 10 on my BFP cycle but not sure if it was just the embie that didn't make it leaving me? I really thought it was the start of AF as in my first two cycles but was blessed with a miracle.

Just wondered if anyone been quoted a higher than 10% chance of success for their FET? Trying to be positive ...but it is hard.

A xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi RJS and thanks for the message.

I am new to the site and posted in the wrong subject  .  I will start Down Regging this month but ET wont be until Early Oct hopefully

Congrats on being PUPO, take care of yourself during your 2ww

Izzybear


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Its been a while since my last post. Welcome to all the new girls starting.

Finally AF arrived on monday and went for scan on thur, everthing is now ready to go. Got some progynova tabs to take 3 times a day and going for linning scan in a couple of weeks.

huny- Iam going to be on crinone gel, what is it like?

Ellie71- that was well funny with the pharmacist   keep   GL  

Babymithel- Hopefully my ET will be aroun 24-26 too. fingers cross.GL

RJS- good luck on the 2ww

Amy K- well done on the linning!

Izzybear, da1sy, sieve, all the best and good luck to you all.

havana


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Morning - what a lovely day!!

Well last weekend before test date, and am feeling quite upbeat, loads better than last weekend!!  . Still having a big debate with DH, as I really want to test on monday (2 wks after ET) but he says we should do as told by clinic and wait till wed (hes doesnt normally stick to rules) so im a bit in limbo, I have mon off work so I think it would be better to do it then!  Whats everyone else doing?!?

Ellie1972  - hows everything, you know, down there!!   How are you feeling now, any more feelings/symptoms?   

RJS - how are you with your embies onboard?   

EllieB - how are you doing?    

da1st & Izzybear - welcome along and good luck with everything    

Hope you others are all ok and have a nice relaxing weekend in the sun - im hoping DH will light BBQ tonight so I dont have to cook  

Huny x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny - im fine "down there" now - cream seems to have helped and I think I'm just about over the embarrassment!! 
I'm having a strange pain today in my lower tummy almost like a dull stabbing pain...very strange!! Hope its not AF    How are you doing?

Havana - Great news about you starting the tabs hun...not long now!! 

How is everyone this fine weekend?  Gorgeous weather isnt it...makes u think it's actually summer!!! lol

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all! Not posted in a week!  this could be a long one....

Babymithel, NellieP, Izzybear, Da1sy & Sieve - hello all! Hopefully you will stick with this thread - best of luck with all your treatments home or abroad. Sieve - I have 2 close friends who are early stages of pg & know about our IF - one is very sensitive, supportive and caring - the other sends me daily updates about her pg, how ill she is feeling, her daily gripes, pictures of her bump, her scans, her pram she's bought, baby clothes, goes on and on and can talk of nothing else than how much of an amazing feeling it is and how excited and happy she is! A bit OTT. She's yet to ask me how I am?!?! Very frustrating. So I guess I'm trying to say I am understanding how you're feeling. And you're not a b*tch.

RJS - congrats on being PUPO!!!  how are you feeling??

Havana & AmyK - hows the tablets / pessaries going??

Huny - not long til you test!! Well done for making it this far and feeling upbeat! That's a triumph.      for a BFP. I can understand you wanting to test on Monday when you're off work.

Ellie1971 - glad you're a bit better 'down there'   When will you test if you're testing early    It's very scary thinking about the results now isn't it?? Hope you're ok anyway and seems like you're staying positive. Good luck xxx

Well, on and off I have also been having strange pains  Have decided that isn't a good sign but i'm in a bit of a negative state of mind at the moment   ....think this 2ww is just driving me insane. Spent yesterday bursting into tears (so not like me!) and convincing myself this has been a huge waste of time. Even though I could be setting myself up to fail I'm wishing I could get an extra dose of hope and positivity to somehow get me through this week...!?! 

On the up side my DH has bizarrely named the embies Ant & Dec which has been making me laugh a lot  

Anyway, test date is a week tomorrow and so we've decided to test at home on Saturday (which will be day 16). This way we have the weekend together to get our heads round the result before getting it confirmed at the hospital on the monday. So that's my plan 

Hope everyone is ok, thinking of you all and sending lots of  and  to you all,

EllieB x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

EllieB - I was starting to wonder where u were!! I'm sending you some PMA vibes     sound like u need it hun.  I went through that the other day convincing myself it hadnt worked...gave myself a good talking too I did.  Ok i'm getting niggles and stuff but are they really bad enough to think it hadnt worked? I decided no they weren't so must be more positive!! We are PUPO afterall so until OTD there's nothing we can do is there and the hope is still there.  Does that make sense?? You asked about me testing early...I'm being brave and decided to wait til OTD - dh is away all week with work so didnt really want to do it early then be a miserable cow on my own if it was BFN!! I have booked Friday off work so if it bad news I can hide away on my own then have the weekend before work again on the Monday.

Your pg friend sounds like she is very "me me" but then will we be like that if we get our BFPs?? She is obviously all wrapped up with what's happening to her and forgetting what you are going through...people can be like that.  Maybe try to avoid her this week hun is my advice.

Cheer up hun - dont forget you're not alone!!

Ellie x

P.S.  Watch a funny film - a good laugh does you wonders to lighten your spirit up xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi girls, hope everyone is well. So sorry I haven't been on but of all times the computer is down and I haven't been able to access internet. I'm on my s-i-l computer at min. Hope the2ww is going well and if you are anything like me it's a total rollercoaster, wish I could be on here chatting with you all but I don't think it will be fixed before test date - 14th - same as you Ellie. Best wishes to all and thinking of you, take care, love MV  xx


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya

Ellie20 - hope you are feeling little better, I felt exactly the same last weekend - cried all weekend!! But listened to Ellie1971 excellent advice and sorted myself out - like she said at the end of the day there is nothing we can do about it apart from keep  . Just kep thinking Ant & Dec and hanging on in there!! 

Think we all have friends/family who are totally insensitive - my cousins wife had DD naturally then when she was 3 decided that as all her other friends where having their 2nd child, she wanted another one as well - they ended up having TX (I had had 2 cycles bu then) she fell pregnant, then she tried to tell me what tx was all about and how best to do things, even brought me books!!!    Peole just dont think do they  

I think you should watch a good film then go out for a nice dinner to take your mind off things!!

Still cant decide when to test - actually starting to worry about it now, but will let you all know.    

Ellie 1971 - think you have done the right thing taking Fri off, my manager has told me to take wed off if i need it!   

Oh,and to topit all off, have the worst toothache (wisdom tooth) and aslo got bitten to bits the other night, 22 bites on my legs!! At least the pain/itching is taking my minds off things!!  

Hope you all have a good day, thoughts are with you all


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the names ant and dec - stay with mum!!

good luck withe 2ww all - hoping for a run of BFP's 

I'm on knicker watch even before tx !! feeling crampy - please don't arrive till weds AF... oh she's cruel!

Ax


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm om day 6 of HRT tablets and have had really bad cramp/ AF pains all day.
Has anyone else had this and is it likely to continue, tablets gone up to 2 today and 3 on friday have another 11 days to go till FET.

Sure I'm panicking but just want to know your thoughts.

Hope all ok
Lots of love 
Amy xxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Amy - where abouts are you? I am near Fareham, Hants having tx at Woking.
The HRT tablets were a nightmare whilst on buserelin aswell but felt better once that stopped. Had bad back ache and very dodgy tummy too. After ET back ache still very bad for a few days but then that eased off. 
Good luck with your tx.
I test tomorrow or Wednesday so my 2ww almost over thankfully!!!

Wardyy xxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Wardyy

I'm in Andover Hants and going to Salisbury clinic. So not far away.

tummy pains still the same keep expecting AF anytime.

good luck for tommorrow thinking of you and sending lots of   and   

Take care and let us know

Amy xx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey folks, just a quick post...

Wardyy - OMG testing today or tomorrow  good luck, good luck, good luck - got everything crossed for you xxx

Ellie1971 - thank you so much for your wise words! I know you're right  ...all the very best for getting through to friday, hope it doesn't drag too much!!   

MV - also good luck for Friday, will be thinking about you  fingers crossed! 

Huny - hope the toothache gets better!!  last thing you need on top of everything else - good luck for whenever you decide to test!!!  

We really need to get some BFP's here!!!

Amy & Da1sy - hope you're ok, I mostly had bloating and aching tummy / back on the HRT before ET. It would come and go. It's hard not to worry about every feeling you get but i'm sure it's all very normal.

Well Ant & Dec seem to be hanging in there, although I feel absolutely no symptoms at all! I have managed to pull myself through the weekend of doom (thanks to all your kind words of encouragement!) & i'm feeling fairly positive / realistic. Ellie1971 was right - there is actually nothing else we can possibly do at this stage so why stress too much!?!

Love to you all,

EllieB x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Ellie - OTD is tomorrow. I was going to test tonight but apparently the test only works with 1st pee of the day! However, I have bought some others form Tesco and may do a sneaky test on my own tonight - DH need never know.
I am feeling quite positive today - or at least I was earlier as had dodgy tatse in mouth, felt a bit pukey and all that. Now think its probably nerves so really am unsure now whether it has worked or not. All I know is I have no AF spots and no  spotting which I had last time the day before OTD. So, just can't wait to get home now!!!!

Hope you are OK - everyone is having too many negative feelings. Where has all the PMA gone that FF is famous for? Come on girls - its not over til the   arrives.

Love to all xxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello everyone
Well, I'm new here (I'm normally on the NOA boards) and just in time as I started with my puregon jabs this morning for a medicated FET cycle. We have 2 embies left from the first IVF cycle in 2008 when i got pregnant with my little boy so we hope like crazy that we'll get lucky again. First scan not till Monday so whiling away the time till then. 
Looking forward to all the BFP announcements in the next few weeks  
Zebby x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Evening all  

Well twas the night before testing.....and im really really nervous   have been on knicker watch all day, feel as AF is on its way, but then not sure if thats how im supposed to be feeling!! 

Wardy - i have been feling exactly the same as you, sick etc but ive put it down to nerves!!! Good Luck to us bothfor the morning           What time are you planning on getting up, already told DH I will be up bout 4am  

Ellie20 - tooth is better thanks, antibiotics kicking in nicely   Keep that chin up  

Ellie1971 - how ya doing? 

zebby - welcome along and good luck

Huny x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny - Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you    

I'm doing ok but been feeling quite strange...dont know if it is starting to sink in that Friday is the day I will know whether or not I will be a mummy or not...it is scary isnt it!!  I'm too knicker checking...3 more sleeps!!  

My sis came round earlier she is like a devil with a pronged fork...kept trying to get me to test...but I was strong girlies, I didn't break!! 

I'm missing my dh...wish he was here, i'm going doo lally sat here on my lonesome.  Picking him up from Carlisle Friday tea time but he will still be missing the test which I am quite sad about  

Wardyy good luck for your test tomorrow (or tonight) too    

Zebby - welcome on board chick - I have found FET much less stressfull than IVF - just went a bit loopy when d/r...was very emotional indeed.  Good luck hun x

To everyone else i'v emissed - hope you're all ok 

ELLIE X


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just want to wish everyone testing a massive     and   to you all.

Zebby welcome aboard  

Wardy, Huny, Ellie(s) Good luck girls    

Anna


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Huny & Wardy - good luck again!!!!!!!!!        
xxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

So happy to confrm that I got a BFP this morning - well last night actually as could not wait any longer - DH is shell shocked but we are both thrilled to bits.

Huny - how did you get on?

Lots of love to everyone else - thanks for all your    xxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Wardyy -          WONDERFUL news. I'm very happy for you and it gives us all hope.
Zxx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

woo hoo wardy!!! congratulations - our first BFP!!!!! 

please let this be the start of a great run of them   

all ok here think af imminent but should be ok any day now for the fet and the flights to Norway I have booked.

Good luck those testing soon xx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing news Wardy!!!!!     - so please for you! - send all your    and   our way 

Hope it sinks in soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

WHOOP WHOOP Wardyy...well done chick what fab news a      

Oooh ya making me all excited for Friday now...yes hope your good luck rubs off on us....just waiting for Huny's results now arent we...hurry up Huny...need to know your news!!! 

Ellie x


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Wardy Congrats  

    

Huny I am   for you


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Wardyy so many congratulations on you BFP, you have really given me hope that FET do work!!!!

I am due to have my FET next week, I hope you don't mind me asking but did you do anything to help your achieve your BFP (rest, diet etc)

Well done

NellieP x x x


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi girls 

i have been dipping in and out of this thread.

Warddyy mega congrats on your fantastic news.  
NellieP i also have my FET next week on Tuesday and i am so nervous about it!  what day is yours?

Good luck to all the girls on here and spk soon

Nic


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all

!!! Still sinking in I think!!

Good Luck to the rest of you xxxxxxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Aw huny - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Huny,

I'm so so sorry to hear you got a BFN.... it's awful - just so unfair   

Hope you're bearing up   - as well as could be expected.

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Huny,

Sorry about your BFN   I hope you keep strong and carry on chassing your dream


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Huny - I'm totally gutted for you.  Keep strong   

Ellie x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it looks like i'm not going to be a mummy this time...totally heart wrenchingly gutted  

I cant stop crying at the min...have a really bad snotty nose.

I hope you are all still bearing up ok and sending you all    vibes

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

So so sorry Ellie - I woke up this morning thinking about you testing & was very hopeful for you as you've been so positive and supportive to everyone here...

Oh I am so gutted for you....   i don't know what to say except this whole thing is so cruel and unfair....

Think you just need to let those tears out...   

Look after yourself,

EllieB xxxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry Ellie1971   

This is very hard girl cry and let it all out, then you could find the strengh to keep going. I wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all,

We took a HPT this morning and got a BFN 

Feeling completely and totally devastated.

What the hell do I do with myself now...??   

Good luck to everyone    - really hope that you get your BFP's this time! There is always a chance 

EllieB x x x


----------



## Huny (Jun 19, 2008)

Ellie20

So so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of      

Have a good cry, a few drinks and enjoy being with DH, and remember, what doesnt break you makes you stronger!

Huny x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh EllieB I am so sorry hun - I defo know what you're going through   - just cry your heart out babe that's what I did and wore myself doing so!!  

Sending my love to you and your dh

Ellie x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys  appreciate it x

You look after yourselves too...

...I'm off for a drink - don't care how early it is!! 

xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just back from my lovely hols in Herefordshire....had a fab time & a great way to spend some of 2ww  

Huny / Ellie / EllieB -   So sorry to read about your BFN's. Think we need a group hug here girls...    I had 7 BFN's through IUI & IVF before I was blessed with my DD and each time I found amazing strength and friendship from others on this site. Thinking of you all. xx

Wardy -     Lovely news. Hope the rest of the pg goes smoothly. xx

How's everyone else? Have lost track of who is where in terms of 2ww / et / down regging etc.    I am on day 9 after ET. OTD is Wednesday but I am very very naughty   and have every intention of testing before then!   I figure I'm unlikely to get a false positive at this stage so am planning to test Monday. When on hols I had no pee sticks, but have 2 upstairs so may text tomorrow if I am going   about it all! I have had a few AF style cramps so not sure what to think but want to know!!!!!!!!  

Anyway,   and   to all


xxx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Girls i am so sorry, huny, Ellie 1971 and Ellie20, i have been there before and am shedding some tears for you all.

why is life such a b**ch

what can i say, i do believe things happen for a reason and one day you will all get what you want and deserve!!

Nic xx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry to be reading sad news from Ellie20 Ellie1971 and Huny    Take care of yourselves and I believe you huny "what doesn't break you only makes you stronger" and you Nic " that things happen for a reason"  hope DH 's are looking after you and you are resting.

Well done to Wardy congratulations and take care  

Well I'm due for scan on Wednesday have really bad pains on one side where they said the cysts are and 3 HRT tablets a day are making me really tired and weird feeling Will phone clinic tommorow and check about the pain. all getting a bit scary now.

Well hope everyone is enjoying the sun take care and lots of love 

Amy xxx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

so sorry Ellie20 Ellie1970 and Huny - I know BFN's are heartbreaking. I hope soon you will know what your next step will be.

my AF was three days late so I've lost my flights to Norway and calling the clinic tomo to see exactly when they want me there - my own fault for booking them without waiting for AF. f.ingers crossed there are still flights left - the only bad thing about being treated in Norway is the travel.

good luck to you all - not much time for personals as got some sorting out to do due to AF

A x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
Firstly so sorry to hear your news Ellie's. That so sucks. I hope you can find it in yourselves to pick yourselves up and have another go sometime soon.
As for me - I went for my first FET scan today and I have 4 large folicles that are pretty much ready to go and a uterine lining of 9mm (which they said was OK). They'll call with the bloods this afternoon but I may be making another 5 hour round trip to Leuven in the morning to determine when to do the pregnyl shot. Then it'll just be nerves city until we hear whether an embryo has made it through the freeze. Eeek. How did it all happen so quickly Usually this process is so slow! Has anyone ever heard of essentially a natural cycle (no downregging) with puregon support and a pregnyl ovulation induction? Anyway, it all seems to be going OK so fingers crossed.
**UPDATE - I have to do the pregnyl injection tonight!! Defrost attempt on Friday and possible transfer on Saturday. Yikes***
Zx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I tested this morning at 3.30 am  ! Sadly it was a  
Feeling very numb, empty and sad  
If no AF arrives then will test again Thursday which is OTD 
We realise how much we have been blessed with our DD and we will never forget just what a miracle she is  

 for everyone still in the process of FET. Be good to have a few BFP's on this board!  

Take care all
xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Ellie20 and RJS, very sorry about your test  

Iam feeling very down today, its lining scan this week but need some PMA    

Hope everyone else is doing well.

anna x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey,

RJS - so, so, so sorry about you BFN  .... it's understandable to feel the way you do  - hope you stay strong x x x

Wardyy - hope you are keeping well & your good news has started to sink in   

Havana - want to send you some    positive vibes... I know it's difficult to keep that frame of mind but we're all behind you here and   it all goes to plan x

Zebby - hope this week goes to plan and ET happens on Saturday! 
Da1sy - sorry about your flights, hope you get it sorted 
Amy K - hope the pain is not anything to worry about... 
Sieve - hope you are ok 

Sorry if i've missed anyone.

I was back at work today after having 2 weeks off. Just need to get on with it. My blood test was this morning and obviously the clinic confirmed the BFN (no shock there). They were talking about me being able to try again in 6 weeks but I'm thinking no, no, no!  I want my life back please 
How long should I wait... I don't know? x x x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

RJS - Isn't it very early to be testing? I tested on the day before OTD when i was pregnant with my son and I got the faintest faintest line (that I missed first time round and took 5 minutes to develop) so it could easily be you're just too early. I don't mean to get your hopes up but HTP's are not known for their accuracy in very early pregnancy. 
Zx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

RJS so sorry if it is a bfn x

Zebby hope the jab went ok - excuse me for being thick but why do your follies need to grow for a FET? Am confused  

Ellie20 - you can take a tx break if you need one - you have time - see how you feel in a week - after my BFN's I was in a pit of despair for about five days then the mood lifted a bit (reckoned the drugs leaving my system always made it worse)- and a new plan always helped me keep going. Hope you decide on a plan soon even if it a plan not to do tx for a while.

Well I'm now on drugs... progynova only day two and i already forgot to take my afternoon one! So I fly out to Norway next thurs and get scanned on the friday. We have a flight home booked for the tuesday so fingers crossed that works out.

All the best A x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

hello again
Da1sy - I didn't need the follies to grow but the puregon jabs caused them to grow and it was a lot more than they expected with the low dose but apparently a reasonably good sign.   to everyone
Zx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Morning everyone

RJS sorry about your news have you tested again yet? Take care 

I just got back from lining scan, 8.05am far too early!!  Lining is 11mm so thats good, cysts are still there so that was why I'm in pain. Plan to thaw out 3 embryos tomorrow to go back on Friday pm for transfer all a bit scary now!!!  Have to start pesseries tonight not looking forward to that one bit!!

hope everyone is ok and enjoys the sun shine
Take care and lots of love

Amy xxx


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

I was due to have my embryo transfer today but my treatment had to be abandoned due to lining not being thick enough, apparently it has be be at least 9mm.  I have been on 6mg of progynova, I'm just curious to hear how may mg you have all be taking??

Your help would be greatly appreciated

NellieP x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Nellie

Sorry to here that I was told lining better than 7 was ok for FET today. I am on 6mg of progynova tablets.

everywhere seems so different with treatment.

Take care 

Amy xx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Just to confirm BFN for us today on OTD.   Not our turn this time.

Good luck and   to everyone else on here. Hoping to see some BFP's!

Thanks for all the support.

xxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

RJS - So sorry to hear that. Hope you can get going again soon for another go.
Nellie - I was on 50mg puregon for 7 days but that was all. I can't tell you if it's similar to progynova
I'm just waiting now and tomorrow we'll hear if either of our frosties have made it for transfer on Saturday. Getting very very nervous.
ZX


----------



## l.m.m. (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Nellie, 

I was on 6mg too ( and still am 2 days after ET ) but had built up from 2mg through to 6mg and just 2 days after starting the 2mg it caused me to bleed for about 4 days so i had to have an extra scan. I was told anything above 8mm lining and they'll do the transfer. Good luck!

Louise


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

I just got back from clinic and lining was 14 mm   but clinic was happy with a 9mm. 

I have been taking 2mg Progynova since base line scan but also been incresing my protein intake with whole organic milk and seaweed spirulina tablets.

We are having ET next wednesday.

Nellie and Zebby good luck with ET and hope everyone is doing well and staying  

Anna x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello girls
Good news! Our clinic defrosted one embryo of the two and it survived and is dividing well. I'm going for transfer tomorrow. Unbelievable!
Zx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 

Nellie, sorry about your txt being cancelled i just read back and see your post   are yoy starting again soon?

Zebbie, Well done   hopefully your BFP is on its way Good luck hopefully we are going to be on the 2ww together  

A


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hiya Girls, I'm having my FET either Wed or Mon, will know for deff on Sunday morn, Had a call from my Ips today, their frosties thawed ok, now need to grow a bit ready for next week.

Good luck to everyone.

xx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
So we had our transfer today and I am officially PUPO. Unfortunately our emby which was 7 cells when frozen was only 5 this morning but had split again to 6 (in a compact form ) just before the transfer. Our clinic seems says there's only a 15 to 20% chance that FET will work. I don't know where that statistic comes from (they're a public hostpital and we're some of the very few private patients so they don't publicise very detailed sucess rates) but I'm not feeling too hopeful. Still, OTD is September 2nd so only 11 sleeps to find out. 
Love to all
Zx


----------

